# End Grain Turning



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Anybody do any End Grain vessel turning?

Pics......
videos......
tutorials..........?

Thanks


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I do all my lidded boxes end grain. I do some bowls and most hollow vessels end grain. My wine stoppers are all end grain. Here's a video of those. It would be exactly how I might turn the outside of a hollow vessel only a lot smaller.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

End grain turning has three rules:

1) use sharp tools
2) use sharp tools
3) use sharp tools

and light passes are a good idea too


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is another showing end grain for a box. Most videos I have seen use this method on the interior and end using a stout scraper in the bottom. Note the cuts are from center to the outside, not outside to the center as in bowl orientation. I don't have the tooling for deep items and no real desire at this point to turn them.
This video is by Bob Hamilton (bobham5) and he has a lot more which may show other options.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I think practice makes perfect whether turning boxes, birdhouse & bell ornaments, or small end grain bowls. 

Some folks start and finish end grain projects with a forstner bit. I do some end grain turning with forstner bits (birdhouses, coin banks) because no one will see inside. 

Using a spindle gouge to turn end grain much smoother and faster, start to finish. I used method taught by Richard Raffin when first started turning end grain boxes. He demonstrates procedure on “Turning Wood,” video now out on DVD. Now use combination of drill bits, forstner bits, gouges and scrappers to turn end grain.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That's exactly how I hollow boxes except I use a 1/2" bowl gouge.


----------

